# The Corpse head of a Voodoo Priest



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

Though he is not completely finished.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Very nice, a classic look. I can never find those old hats.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Oooo, I like it! Nice look to it.


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

Bone Dancer said:


> Very nice, a classic look. I can never find those old hats.


I actually made this hat with wire, hotglue, burlap, and mod podge.


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Looks great.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is one good-looking voodoo head!


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

xx


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

He looks soooo authentic. Likey, likey!!!!


----------



## Mill_Pond_Fright_Night (Sep 21, 2013)

He is awesome!!


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

fabulous piece!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

wow! He looks great. Love the teeth!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Reminds me of the James Bond guy ... very nice.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Oh yes....he is great.... and so are those teeth....


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow, that looks cool!
Nice details!


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

That hat is amazing. I simply must know where you got it.


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

Plastic Ninja said:


> That hat is amazing. I simply must know where you got it.


I made it! Used wire, burlap, hot glue, and mod podge.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great looking head. The details like the missing tooth really make it look real.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead said:


> I made it! Used wire, burlap, hot glue, and mod podge.


That's some magical voodoo type stuff if I ever saw it, you sorcerer you.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead said:


> I actually made this hat with wire, hotglue, burlap, and mod podge.


:jol: He is just AWESOME! I love everything about it...and you made the hat??? OMG! Yay you!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

He gives me the creeps. Excellent work as always!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

I really like the look of this!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Terrific prop. Looks real to me.


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

Thats so cool


----------



## risingcorpses (Jan 11, 2014)

This looks GREAT! 

Can you post a tutorial or maybe tell us exactly the various parts are made of? Paper mache?

Especially the teeth!!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

WOW!
Excellent work


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Brilliant, again. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

FANTASTIC head! Paint, teeth, hat, everything...wow!


----------



## Typhenstein (Jan 30, 2015)

great voodoo piece


----------

